# jamis versus trek: commuting experiences?



## blueleafhopper (May 6, 2010)

i'm looking to buy a reasonably-priced bike for commuting (14 mi/day) and just bopping around town. i intend to rig it up with a rear rack so that i can pack on my work stuff, groceries, etc.

after a lot of test rides, i'd narrowed my decision down to the trek 7.3 fx wsd. but today, i tried out a jamis and kinda fell in love. it was the jamis coda comp - a little out of my price range - so i plan to get on the jamis coda sport soon. i liked the smooth ride (guessing because of the steel frame) and it's lower profile (seemingly more like a road bike than the trek).

i've been riding a specialized allez dolce road bike since 2003 and adore it. but the prospect of a steel frame to contrast my aluminum road bike is compelling. i want something that moves pretty quickly with good control.

any thoughts on trek versus jamis; on the trek 7.3 fx versus the jamis coda sport or coda comp; and in general, on steel versus aluminum for a commuter bike?

thanks!


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Jamis!


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

jamis is gonna be better bang for the buck, I'd think. it does have racier tires than the trek (28's vs 32's). Will it fit wider tires (ie 32-35) with room for fenders? (assuming you might need those for commuting). I like the bit of extra cush of that size.
I like jamis too (;


----------



## peterjones (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a Trek XO that I converted to a commuter/tourer. I've rode the crap out of it and love it, but you won't find much Trek support around these parts.


----------



## blueleafhopper (May 6, 2010)

thanks! helpful comments. i do need to ask more questions to confirm that the jamis can accomodate my commuting stuff. but i'm leaning toward the jamis...steel...


----------

